# My first experience with Superdrol results



## PillarofBalance

I'm running 40mg of superdrol on training days (m,w,f) and 20mg on off days. Here my Superdrol results

In the gym I'm plenty strong.

My mood is so improved that my old lady immediately asked what I was on.  She thought it was tren which normally makes me snuggly and kinda ghey

Walked from my desk to the copier at work - back pump
Cleaned the toilet at home - Back pump
Tappin dat ass - back pump
Sitting at the kitchen counter eating - back pump

The back pumps are mind blowing. This superdrol blows dbol out of the water in terms of this particular side effect. 

Making me greasy as hell. 

This ride is just starting though. We'll see how it does in the next few weeks as I prep for a meet. I'll update this with anything new. Share your own experiences with your superdrol results though, I want to hear them.


----------



## TheLupinator

Ran a superdrol cycle twice. First time @30mg/day and had bad migraines. Second time ran it @20mg + 15mg of DMZ and I was fine. The back pumps were ridiculous, had to lay down in between sets of deads. made me vascular as **** too


----------



## gymrat827

Used it several times in my ph days.  Never really liked it over 10mg.  Pumps, headaches, acne, etc.  was just way worse than other ph"s.  

It does work tho, rapid change if u eat enough carbs.  

When I took any ph dose it was with 5g fish oil.  

I've pulsed it too.  Sides werent as bad but the gains were nothing like when u ran it ED. 

I got bloods on it too, very very hard on your liver. And I was on liver52, NAC, and a all in one cycle support product


----------



## Flyingdragon

Most say not to go beyond 30 days straight as its very toxic.....


----------



## HDH

I was wondering about the sides. I have a terrible time with back pumps just on 50mg of Drol. By the time I hit set #4 of Deads/hacks I feel like I can barley walk.

How is the strength compared to D-bol or Drol?

HDH


----------



## Yaya

i remember my buddy getting superdrol at a local supplement store back in 2005.. told me "this new shit is like the juice but stronger".. i tried it and was blown away by the pumps, strength, and how quick the shit hit me..

My issue was i felt like shit after about week 3, felt a little toxic and gross.. BP was raised as well..

IMO it hits harder and gains are better then DBOL and i used to love DBOL. I never ran DROL, if orals are your thing at least try it for a couple of weeks.

The superdrol cycle I took was made by Anabolic Xtreme..


----------



## PFM

I got a bottle of 10mg caps in 2005 OTC. I was about 8 weeks in a 400 Deca/600 Test cycle, added 20mgs SD and week 12 I was big, full, ripped, strong an veins all over. The timing was right because the same day I started to feel like shit and my piss was like Tren piss I ran out of the SD. My recovery from that cycle was the worst ever (not sure if or when I did recover).

I've had the opportunity to run SD since and from a results standpoint I get excited but from a health/recovery standpoint I'll pass.

IMO SD is more of a Super Steroid than a ProHormone.


----------



## JOMO

I have some sitting here also that im anxious to use but im going to hold off for a bit.


----------



## hulksmash

-I very recently did a 9 week run of 70mg superdrol (some days I only took 6; it was random)

-protocol was 5 days on, 2 days off..there's no reason to run orals everyday; they're hormones-it takes weeks to build in your system (thus, 2 days off doesn't affect gains AND gives your liver a break)

-I was also on 500mg Test and 500mg Deca 

-got bloodwork on week 7; all was in range EXCEPT ALT-it was only SEVEN (7) points off! Normal range cap is 35, mine was 42.

-pumps like crazy..got EXTREMELY paper dry and more vascular...it was awesome being able to count every fiber in my delts

-strength through the roof...I only do partial reps with 12-15 rep range, but my lifts still greatly increased

I never went past 40-50mg before...glad I did.

Also, TOXIC=placebo made my meatheads that CORRELATE more sides=more liver toxic, then assume it causative

A Superdrol cycle is NOT more toxic than any other oral cycle..however for the majority it has harsh sides (correlation=/=causation)

Lucky for my I dont get sides from it woo (like all gear, thanks ma and pa for the genes)


----------



## hulksmash

PFM said:


> I got a bottle of 10mg caps in 2005 OTC. I was about 8 weeks in a 400 Deca/600 Test cycle, added 20mgs SD and week 12 I was big, full, ripped, strong an veins all over. The timing was right because the same day I started to feel like shit and my piss was like Tren piss I ran out of the SD. My recovery from that cycle was the worst ever (not sure if or when I did recover).
> 
> I've had the opportunity to run SD since and from a results standpoint I get excited but from a health/recovery standpoint I'll pass.
> 
> IMO SD is more of a Super Steroid than a ProHormone.



It is NOT a prohormone

It is an active, methylated oral steroid like Dianabol, winstrol, anadrol, etc

It is only MARKETED as a prohormone


----------



## #TheMatrix

pob.  is this added on a current cycle?  or just for trials?  whats your current chem intake?  where you on/off?

**** it.  im jumping on this.  low dose bridge even if used as a prework out im sure ill see something.

snuggly on tren?


----------



## AlphaD

I ran a couple of PH cycles but never SD........ I decided to use Ultradrol instead because a potential for less sides.  I did like the strength increases but just like Yaya said about SD, I started feeling toxic around end of 3rd week.  What I know now after 1st run on AAS, I would have ditched the PH's entirely.   I know 2 guys at gym that love SD, run it quite a bit (probably too much but they will figure that out after they shit out their livers) but painful back pumps, and shin splints effect them due to cycle usage of SD.  I didn't see that you were suffering from shin splints, just thought I tell you to look out for. Also SD, can cause some lethargy.


----------



## PillarofBalance

sparticus said:


> pob.  is this added on a current cycle?  or just for trials?  whats your current chem intake?  where you on/off?
> 
> **** it.  im jumping on this.  low dose bridge even if used as a prework out im sure ill see something.
> 
> snuggly on tren?



On top of 1g test, 600 deca, 10iu pre workout insulin.   I have a PL meet in a few weeks. PL's tend to use a heavy oral dose for meet day.


----------



## Seeker

I've never taken Superdrol but all this talk about painful back pumps. Taurine? 3 grams a day maybe might help. Just throwing out a suggestion.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> I've never taken Superdrol but all this talk about painful back pumps. Taurine? 3 grams a day maybe might help. Just throwing out a suggestion.



Taurine helps with clen cramps because clen depletes your bodies stores of Taurine. There isn't a reason that it will help with back pumps. HOWEVER! stretching the hips, glutes and hams will get you relief.


----------



## #TheMatrix

hefty cycle pob.  what part of the cycle was the oral introduced at?  how long have hou been on.


----------



## HDH

AlphaD said:


> I ran a couple of PH cycles but never SD........ I decided to use Ultradrol instead because a potential for less sides.  I did like the strength increases but just like Yaya said about SD, I started feeling toxic around end of 3rd week.  What I know now after 1st run on AAS, I would have ditched the PH's entirely.   I know 2 guys at gym that love SD, run it quite a bit (probably too much but they will figure that out after they shit out their livers) but painful back pumps, and shin splints effect them due to cycle usage of SD.  I didn't see that you were suffering from shin splints, just thought I tell you to look out for. Also SD, can cause some lethargy.



Sounds like cardio may be out for this.

**** shin splints.

HDH


----------



## SuperBane

They banned and removed all of the superdol clones from the marketplace about a year ago right?


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> They banned and removed all of the superdol clones from the marketplace about a year ago right?



Yep, Ive sold around 15-20 since then lol..now I'm greedy with the rest in my freezer


----------



## gymrat827

SuperBane said:


> They banned and removed all of the superdol clones from the marketplace about a year ago right?



You can still find it.  Places sell it in bulk powder and even still in caps.  

I know u can find it on eBay.


----------



## PillarofBalance

sparticus said:


> hefty cycle pob.  what part of the cycle was the oral introduced at?  how long have hou been on.



12 weeks on so far. Just over 3 more left. I started the Sdrol on Monday and the effects have been rapid. 



hulksmash said:


> Yep, Ive sold around 15-20 since then lol..now I'm greedy with the rest in my freezer



Yeah thanks for sharing dick... Not like I ever did anything for you :32 (8):


----------



## #TheMatrix

pob.  would you say that the back pumps are just that.  and rule out a kidney issue?  everytime I feel back pumps.  kidneys ia what I  think of first.  

ill be there with you next week pob.  gona start either sdrol or adrol.  yes,  thats what will happen. 
cant wait.


----------



## hulksmash

sparticus said:


> pob.  would you say that the back pumps are just that.  and rule out a kidney issue?  everytime I feel back pumps.  kidneys ia what I  think of first.
> 
> ill be there with you next week pob.  gona start either sdrol or adrol.  yes,  thats what will happen.
> cant wait.



The mechanism is not known but it's not kidneys.

However, if you have foamy urine, hypertension, and (not always) fatigue, then it very well COULD be a kidney issue

I had no kidney issues ever..and I never run orals less than 8-9 weeks and never come off injects


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> 12 weeks on so far. Just over 3 more left. I started the Sdrol on Monday and the effects have been rapid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thanks for sharing dick... Not like I ever did anything for you :32 (8):



My big bro shoulda said something..textin now


----------



## PillarofBalance

Just to update the feeling of dog shit is overwhelming... Absolute garbage. Don't want to eat. Don't want todo anything. Just sleep.

Of course that might have been because of the 5 rep max deads from training today. 

Strength is there for sure.


----------



## PFM

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to update the feeling of dog shit is overwhelming... Absolute garbage. Don't want to eat. Don't want todo anything. Just sleep.
> 
> Of course that might have been because of the 5 rep max deads from training today.
> 
> Strength is there for sure.



I felt like that week 3, week 4 I was done.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to update the feeling of dog shit is overwhelming... Absolute garbage. Don't want to eat. Don't want todo anything. Just sleep.
> 
> Of course that might have been because of the 5 rep max deads from training today.
> 
> Strength is there for sure.



Like I just got off the phone with you about, my buddy and the majority get the same side effects

Now Im lucky to be side free, but for me, that lethargy isn't worth it

Lethargy is why I'll never do 3g injects again

Stick with the anadrol POB (unless u love super enough to take the sides lol)

How you feel=most important aspect of lifting/bodybuilding


----------



## oldschool67

never tried superdrol, but I loves my d-bol,which minus any negatives, gives you that 'on top of the world' feeling, priceless!


----------



## bubbagump

I did supeedrol back in the day.  Results were rapid and impressive but I was tired all the time.   Didn't feel like doing anything.  And I was only doing 20mg a day.   If I rember right, seems like I held a lot of water on it too.


----------



## SAD

I felt pretty horrible on methyltest, so I would assume that I would feel just as bad on SD.  I may try it one day, but I doubt anything will replace my obsession with var/halo as a powerlifting stack.


----------



## heavyiron

SD is no joke but I had to pound the water hard. I was drinking 1.5-2 gallons daily some days. After 6 weeks I was done. Felt exhausted and used up. My strength shot up nicely though.


----------



## ImDennis

sdrol was awesome when i ran it, made me tired but other then that it was good, shot up from 175 (if i recall) to 225 on 750mg of test, 20mg sdrol, 2 months after back on trt dosage i dropped to 210, my breathing was reallllllll heavy and my resting heart rate was over 100... was crazy, i should mention im like 5'7,5'8


if you're looking for strength gains though, i def recommend halotestin its Anabolic/Androgenic ratio:1,900/850, tren is only like 500/500 aha and sdrol is only 400:20 (ana/andro)


----------



## surhoff88

ImDennis said:


> if you're looking for strength gains though, i def recommend halotestin its Anabolic/Androgenic ratio:1,900/850, tren is only like 500/500 aha and sdrol is only 400:20 (ana/andro)



Is halotestin halodrol or halodrol clone or something altogether different.


Edit:  nevermind I read the post too fast I know halotestin is not halodrol or anything like it


----------



## Intel.imperitive

This is truly a beautiful thread.


----------

